# Orijen, Innova or Canidae? Help me.



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use both Candiae and Innova and have had great luck with them......As for the Orijen I have never tried it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I do the same thing as Maggie's mom. I also occassionly use Merrick's Turducken .


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think all three are very good foods, and would be good foods for your boy. I feed the Canidae to my dogs, occasionally mixing it with EVO for something different. All of mine do well on Canidae, but some dogs do better on some foods than on others. If you are going to try a new food, you generally need to allow 6 weeks for a good trial (barring allergies, of course).


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My girls are on Canidae and do wonderfully on it, plus they just LOVE it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Canidae here for my two. They both are doing very well on it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

All three are great foods. Orijen was quite a bit more money compared to EVO at least around here. I would go with whichever one was readily available and priced right in your area. My guess would be the Canidae. You don't need to be on a grain free diet if your dog isn't allergic to grain and I'm guessing he isn't if you been feeding him Hill's and there haven't been any signs of allergies. Personally I think Canidae is arguably the best combination of performance and price of any food out there and I don't even feed it myself for what it's worth.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Canidae Lamb & Rice for Indy & she loves it.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Canidae dry here mixed with Innova (reg, not evo) wet, or sometimes with Merrick wet. After banging my head around for about 6 months trying different foods for both our puppy and senior dog, these combos have been the best! (knocking on wood...)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I also add canned food with the dry. Usually Innova or Evangers


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I vote for Orijen, i just posted about it. I love the no grain concept! My girls love it and have done great on it. Canidae gave them dry, flaky coats, it vastly improved on Orijen, and they didn't like Innova.They are all premium foods, not Hill's,though. The 3 made the list for this year's Whole Dog Journal dry dog food (this month's issue) and this coming month is the best of the no grain formulas. I do usually make my decisions on that info, and do lots of research on the net!Whatever you choose, mix with current food over 10 - 14 days gradually increasing the new food and decreasing the current food to avoid stomach upset.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You had mentioned "prescription"...is he on a prescription diet or just Hill's Large Breed?


----------

